
Why is 1 greater than 0? Using Math to Prove the Obvious - 18nleung
https://blog.nathanhleung.com/one-greater-than-zero/?ref=hn
======
blastbeat
If you're studying math, that's what you usually do in the first year:
constructing and proving the obvious via axioms. It's an exhausting and
tedious exercise, spread across different topics like analysis, linear
algebra, probability theory, and separates the wheat from the chaff. After
that, you are prepared for the interesting and non-obvious math topics.

